# macbook pro from letsbuy.com?



## warrior047 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wanna buy mac from letsbuy.com

Buy Apple MacBook Pro 13" (Core i5 / 4GB / 320GB / 13.3") MC700HN/A at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Guess this is the latest? pls confirm. I saw no diff when compared to official apple...but need ur suggestions 

One more thing. Am nt sure if the OS is latest lion or not. If not, can I upgrade from the prev snow leopard to the same? Amazon from US has free such deal. Where can I find great deals on lappys in here? Pls confirm


----------



## Sarath (Oct 14, 2011)

I have noticed that only Flipkart is the "Authorised Apple seller" online. I am not sure about the implications of it but you might want to read into it.


----------



## crazylamhe (Oct 14, 2011)

Do check an Apple resellar before you buy ! There was a 12% discount for students though I don't  know if it has been discontinued ! !


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I have noticed that only Flipkart is the "Authorised Apple seller" online. I am not sure about the implications of it but you might want to read into it.



i don't think so...there ain't single apple lappy on flipkart!


----------



## Sarath (Oct 15, 2011)

Spoiler






> All Apple Products sold by Flipkart are genuine and approved by Apple India. They qualify for the Apple warranty in India and abroad. Flipkart is currently the only authorized online seller in India of Apple iPods.



Screenshot

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Flipkartcom-AppleiPodtouch4thGeneration32GB-iPod.png



My bad. Saw it like 10 times on different occasion and missing that highlighted part.

Sry for the confusion


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 15, 2011)

so any suggestions?


----------



## red dragon (Oct 15, 2011)

You can get it cheaper here,
Mac Book Pro MC700 Intel Core i5-2.3GHz 13.3â€³+ Warranty | eBay


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 15, 2011)

on letsbuy u can use the coupon of 5% and can get a discount of 3300 which means the laptop will cost u 62700 or if u want to save more money then u can buy it from ebay.
Coz even after getting education discount from apple premium stores u won't get it for less than 65k or so


----------



## red dragon (Oct 15, 2011)

You can contact rampage at TE or E.He was selling the the base 13 inch MBP for around 59k.


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 16, 2011)

red dragon said:


> You can contact rampage at TE or E.He was selling the the base 13 inch MBP for around 59k.



thank you...i already gave the order from letsbuy for 62.7k! Hope it comes up with lion...what do u guys suggest for the screen protector and keypad? Any laptop cases with handle to carry on this beauty?

Capdase Keysaver Macbook Pro 13" / 15" / 17" Early 2011 | eBay

Scratch Guard Apple Macbook Pro 13.3" Screen Protector | eBay


----------



## red dragon (Oct 16, 2011)

You don`t need a screen protector,it is not a mobile phone.
A keypad guard is a good idea!
Buy any laptop case,I don't even have a case for either of my MBP or the MBA.I just throw them in with my regular sling bags or backpacks.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 17, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> thank you...i already gave the order from letsbuy for 62.7k! Hope it comes up with lion...what do u guys suggest for the screen protector and keypad? Any laptop cases with handle to carry on this beauty?
> 
> Capdase Keysaver Macbook Pro 13" / 15" / 17" Early 2011 | eBay
> 
> Scratch Guard Apple Macbook Pro 13.3" Screen Protector | eBay



Get an Anti-Glare Screen Protector.

P.S. glossy screen has never been to my liking. :/


----------



## anand1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Go for Buying it from an Apple Store Offline.............it better


----------



## red dragon (Oct 18, 2011)

^^Care to explain why?
Apple stores in India are basically of no use,they do not allow bargaining,even their technical knowledge is also very limited.


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 18, 2011)

red dragon said:


> ^^Care to explain why?
> Apple stores in India are basically of no use,they do not allow bargaining,even their technical knowledge is also very limited.



Agree...



rajnusker said:


> Get an Anti-Glare Screen Protector.
> 
> P.S. glossy screen has never been to my liking. :/



Bought the amzer screen protector from flipkart at 400


----------



## red dragon (Oct 18, 2011)

Can you provide the link for the screen protector?


----------



## macfan (Oct 18, 2011)

I could not locate letsbuy.com in the authorized reseller list. Could someone who has bought a macbook pro from them comment on the warranty ? Did apple accept the sales receipt and register the macbook ? I am planning to buy mac book pro 13.3 from letsbuy. But don't want to buy unless it can be registered with apple for the 1 year warranty. 

Also, what is TE or E ? Could you please expand ?


----------



## red dragon (Oct 18, 2011)

Techenclave,Erodov.
Two forums like this.They have hyperactive market sections.
You can safely buy from letsbuy.


----------



## crazylamhe (Oct 18, 2011)

Well this might be a bit inappropriate and irrelevant in this forum, I wanna know is there any trusted online site offering cash on delivery throughout India, from where the MBP can be bought ??


----------



## red dragon (Oct 18, 2011)

Letsbuy,flipkart,infibeam.
The first one has MBP in stock.


----------



## crazylamhe (Oct 19, 2011)

^^Sure letsbuy gives Cash On Delivery throughout India, coz my college is at Jalpaiguri(WB) which is kind of remote area. Also, I live in a hostel, so it becomes double important for me. Anyways, thanx a lot for the info !


----------



## red dragon (Oct 21, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Agree...
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the amzer screen protector from flipkart at 400



Please post the link,did you really buy it from there?I can not find it!


----------

